

How to Lie With Statistics (in the Age of Big Data) - greenyoda
http://mathbabe.org/2014/02/03/how-to-lie-with-statistics-in-the-age-of-big-data/

======
greenyoda
Note: The article contains a link to a PDF version of the classic book _How to
Lie With Statistics_ :

[https://archive.org/details/HowToLieWithStatistics](https://archive.org/details/HowToLieWithStatistics)

